# Thank you, one and all!



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

I Had a poorly hen. My favourite girl was pooping water and vomiting when I picked her up. She was perky and fine and eating and bright eyed with a lovely red comb. I came straight to the forum and slowly worked out what was wrong and what I could do to help her. I was distraught. It turned out to be a crop impaction. I followed all the advice, separating her and using oil and massage as well as ACV over the next 48 hours.
Today, she's pooping normally and strutting her stuff - and this evening is back out with her sisters. Fine feathers, clucking.... And an egg! 
I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who posts on here. I don't know what I'd do without all your stories and advice. 
Thank you all!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

That's wonderful news chickadee!!!  I lost my sweet EE to this last fall and am so glad you were able to catch this in time for yours. By the time I figured out it was sour crop for mine, it had already grown rampant as a fungus attacking her respiratory system, and it was just too late even after doing the massage etc. A harsh lesson learned for me that I hope others don't have to learn. I am truly just so tickled that your little one is doing so well!!!


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks, 7chicks! Am so sorry to hear of your loss, and I know it would've been true here if not for all you guys offering advice and support. Fingers crossed we got it in time and she is okay, although I never really stop worrying...! X


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Woot Woot!! We Rock!!!!![U[/U]


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Great post!


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Woot Woot!! We Rock!!!!![U


You guys certainly do!
A big thank you from a now recovered (if not a little skinnier...!) Maude:


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I LOVE a happy ending!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yay how awesome


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

What a cutie! Ya!


----------

